# Types of trains



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey all,


Since I'm new and never paid attention to the locomotive designations, can anyone explain to me how this works so I can start being able to identify types of trains...

For example, my N scale locomotive is a Life-Like FA2. What does this mean?

I like the 50's thru 80's era diesel locomotives, but I have no idea what to look for. I know what I want, but, I don't know how to explain what I want to someone else..

Have I confused everyone yet? 

Oh yeah, whats a turnout and a U Boat locomotive?

Cheers, Ian


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Life-Like is the manufacturer and FA2 is the model of the Prototype (real life) locomotive. 

Turnout is a switch.

U Boat is a model of loco, I believe an GE Dash 8. I know Con-rail used allot of them in the 80s. Someone please correct me if I am wrong on this.

As for 50s - 80s locos there are allot to choose from. F2, F3, F7, F9, Dash8, Dash9, GE 40 ton, SW 1000 this list goes on. If you see a loco name just go to Wikipedia and you can find the life history of the model.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The FA2 was a model of locomotive built by Alco.

U-boats were a series of locomotives built by GE.

A turnout is sometimes referred to as a switch or points in the UK and Canada and is the place where two track diverge from one through a rail mechanism.

50s through 80s power would see you changing from "covered wagons" like Es, Fs and FAs and progressing towards hood units like GP7s, GP9s, U-boats of all stripes and all the way up to SD40-2s and such.


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

For basic but informative explanation of locomotive & Rollingstock designations see link below

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_GE_locomotives


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow, I went to Wikepedia and checked around. I ran across a lot of info regarding the trains that I like.

It'll take a while to learn the designations, but at least now I have an idea of what I'm looking for.

Thanks guys,

Cheers, Ian


----------

